# MP Compensation



## arrow1963 (Nov 22, 2011)

Out of curiosity, and because public discussion seems to focus so much on the 'how' MP/MLA compensation is determined and now on the 'how much':

What do you think the total compensation package for Canadian MPs (and/or provincial MLAs) should be (including salary, health benefits, and pension contributions, but not travel allowances or allowances for a second home)?

In the comments please relate that compensation package to your current / projected income level, the hypothesis being that personal income may be correlated with perceived 'appropriate' compensation levels for government officials (ie. 50%, 100%, 200%)


----------



## arrow1963 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry. Please move to general discussion?


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

When I worked 100% so I think that amount is fair in consideration.

Now that I'm retired my income is significantly less but I can see the range of 125,000 -150,000 as being fair.

The one issue you have not covered is separation in the event they don't get re-elected, there sure are no guarantees so it amounts to a four year contract.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

It is not stated in the poll, but I'm assuming that it's about backbencher pay. And doesn't include any top ups for ministers.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

LondonHomes said:


> It is not stated in the poll, but I'm assuming that it's about backbencher pay. And doesn't include any top ups for ministers.


Backbencher pay should really only amount to free coffee and donuts when parliament is in session. How much skill does it take to clap when your party leader is speaking and yell and whine like a child when the opposition is speaking?


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

OptsyEagle said:


> Backbencher pay should really only amount to free coffee and donuts when parliament is in session. How much skill does it take to clap when your party leader is speaking and yell and whine like a child when the opposition is speaking?


What he said  

I wish there was a "LIKE" button here somewhere, I'd press it repeatedly for the next half hour


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Is this poll about the base salary?
If so, the base salary is just a small part of their compensation.

I am sure everyone has heard by now about the outrageous pensions of the MPs - how much they get for how little service.

After getting voted out, many of them obtain lucrative jobs in the public or private sector, usually to leverage their "inside" knowledge and lobbying skills.

At any given point in time, it is not unusual for them to be collecting a full blown salary, a public pension, a dozen or so honorariums, etc.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The forum members here are quite generous, I think.

The less some people do.........the more we are willing to pay them not to do it.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Current base pay for MPs is $157K. It sounds like a lot of money to some people, but not when compared to what professionals and senior executives can make. Yes there is the occasional 25-yr. old kid who manages to get elected, but that is rare.

Their "pension" plan is a significant additional compensation factor. I don't think they have too many other unusal benefits now - there was a major change a number years ago to reduce/eliminate non-accountable allowances (which were always a source of argument and/or abuse) in favour of raising the base salary.

Current salary range for Deputy Ministers is $188k to $320K, depending on their level and performance pay. This concerns me more than MP's salaries frankly.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

OhGreatGuru said:


> Current base pay for MPs is $157K. It sounds like a lot of money to some people, but not when compared to what professionals and senior executives can make. Yes there is the occasional 25-yr. kid who manages to get elected, but that is rare.
> 
> Their "pension" plan is a significant additional compensation factor. I don't think they have too many other unusal benefits now - there was a major change a number years ago to reduce/eliminate non-accountable allowances (which were always a source of argument and/or abuse) in favour of raising the base salary.
> 
> Current salary range for Deputy Ministers is $188k to $320K, depending on their level and performance pay. This concerns me more than MP's salaries frankly.


You forgot to say one thing that always comes up.....

"In order to get quality people in these positions, that's what you have to pay in salaries and pensions"

What a crock of doo doo 

If they want to make mega salaries and pensions, let them go into private business.

Politics is not the place for a pilferage of the public purse in that manner. 

But then again, they have the freedom to make their own rules with no limitations, so, why shouldn't they. 

Let's hear it for the "Internal Economy Board"...YAAAY 

Looking at the calibre of 95 % of our "honourable members" only confirms my aforementioned protestations


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

...and we haven't even starting talking about the compensation and benefits of Senators, who "work" even less than the MPs


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

^^^^^

What he said !!!


----------



## brocko (Apr 20, 2009)

For many years now at the federal level a number of candidates for the major parties have been "star"candidates selected by the leaders. Some of these folks actually are giving up very lucrative careers in order to sit in parliament. I can appreciate that the comp has to be generous enough to get them to run although I disagree with the pension portion of the package. I also strongly disagree with their selection as it simply means the democratic process of nominations in a riding system selected by riding constituents is ignored.


----------

